# RC Car Rental



## Zootmaster

Hello, 
I'm looking to start a RC car rental business and was wondering what car I should use. The cars have to be durable and on road style. The cars are going to look like NASCAR cars. I've seen some guys doing this already and it looks like some are using the old Bolink cars. Please give me some advice.


----------



## Jesse Bean

speed merchant has a great car for this. check them out! i know 360 raceway in NY is using them for this same purpose. I drove them and they handled surprisingly great!


----------



## ScottH

Bud's 1/18th BRP's. INDESRUCTABLE and he has a rental version with a double body shell.


----------



## hopper

That's how to do it---Take just about anything. Paint your body. Before mounting it, put a clear body over it. Years ago we built some bolinks for a carnival. They took a beating and kept on rolling!


----------



## Jerzferno

Better have some sort of disclaimer about, you are responsible for anything you break? You could be handed back a bag of pieces.


----------



## trailranger

I would use some sort of pan car... because they are simple and somewhat easy to fix. I was trying to find a cheap pan car and the only thing I was not seeing cheap 


But for about $180 a car you can have a RTR Tamiya going. They may fit some of the 1:12 nascar bodies.


----------



## ScottH

I am telling you guys, dollar for dollar the BRP's cannot be beat. Dang near indescructable. They take all the same electronics and very easy to repair, IF you break something.


----------



## Mike Clark

Jerzferno said:


> Better have some sort of disclaimer about, you are responsible for anything you break? You could be handed back a bag of pieces.


O brother a disclaimer! You think a 9 year old kid will know what he is signing?
No way. Just purchase a good line of rentals like the BRP rental platform. No broken parts and a excellant return on your investment. You don't need to double body these cars, just paint & rent em. Oh yea collect the money.


----------



## swtour

A few years ago, a guy had the Rental Cars at the County Fair here locally (I think he's there every year)

He has a portable banked track, and the radios are mounted in a plywood box (Not sure the type of system, but he can turn them OFF, so I assume he controls the master power to the radios.) 

The cars used old WIDE "BoLink" bodies, and they did have a clear body over a painted and decalled body.

The CAR Chassis appeared to be a HOME MADE deal - it was made of what appeared to be 1/4 inch ply wood, and they looked like they used old BOLINK Rear pods and front suspension.

He was running these with 6 cell stick packs and stock brushed motors, they were geared very low and would run about 20 minutes on a battery charge (YES - they were very slow too) 

With all that said - he charged $2.00 for a 2 or 3 minute run, and upto 6 cars were on the track at one time....and there was a LINE of kids waiting to drive them.

These cars were slow enough, I don't think you COULD break them...but the way they were put together....that wasn't an issue.


----------



## BallisticBill

We have several customers that have portable type tracks that are used at county fairs around the country. They are using our 1/10th scale wide body stock car bodies. These once upon a time were owned by Bolink and are now owned by us. (Windtunnel). The chassis that I have seen is a homemade type. They are putting a clear body over a painted body.

http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/index.php?cPath=42_27_33

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Jerzferno

I dont think a 9 year old can drive to a place to rent an RC car let alone have the cash to rent it. I think a parent will be involved in this dont ya think?


----------



## tgardner41

Zootmaster said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to start a RC car rental business and was wondering what car I should use. The cars have to be durable and on road style. The cars are going to look like NASCAR cars. I've seen some guys doing this already and it looks like some are using the old Bolink cars. Please give me some advice.


I’ve seen a few portable RC tracks at fairs and Cup races over the years. Lots of fun and seem like they would be good money makers with low overhead. In addition to the fabricated wood chassis mentioned, I’ve seen both the RC12L and the original style wide RC10Ls used. Most were typically equipped with double bodies, double T-plates (no shocks), original style RC10 front suspensions, big dense foam front and rear bumpers, no bearings-all bushings, geared down silver can motors and quick change six cell stick packs. Tires were solid rubber or capped foam, and some appeared to use sections of bicycle inner tubes or electrical shrink wrap for caps. 
:dude:


----------



## Mike Clark

Jerzferno said:


> I dont think a 9 year old can drive to a place to rent an RC car let alone have the cash to rent it. I think a parent will be involved in this dont ya think?


LOL, Well it depends on what state you live in, I guess! Some may drive up on Dad's tractor.


----------



## Jerzferno

Thats ture. Forgot about tractors. LOL


----------



## StanTheMan

*bolink*

:thumbsup:I race them in Helen Ga on vacation. they were Bolink Wides Pancars with Double Bodys Looked Good with the Nascar stickers and Paint.Geared so low the just Bearly went around the Track. It was cool to see all the People Laugh and have a good time Racing , He had a nice setup. He did birthday parties. Food and alot of people there. He also had racing video Games. Cool place.


----------



## bojo

Go to Maximus web page he rents cars every day.thy do not brake


----------



## 704tcracer

i would do a slash


----------



## Focist

Tamiya Mini Coopers are pretty durable and easy to drive since they are FWD. The kits already come with a motor & electronic speed control, just add some cheap radio gear. Sure, they're not Nascar, but the "cute" factor very is high.:thumbsup:


----------



## BillSmithBooks

To revive an old thread...

If you were using BRP cars, what motor and batteries would you use? 

What kind of run times would you get with batteries so you're not always swapping them out? 

What motors are going to be able to take being run for hours at a time without burning up?


----------



## jrsuperfrog

this is the greatest thing ive ever heard of... i never seen it b4 and think its a great idea!... id pay $2 to race with a 9 year old at the fair


----------



## spider004

BillSmithBooks said:


> To revive an old thread...
> 
> If you were using BRP cars, what motor and batteries would you use?
> 
> What kind of run times would you get with batteries so you're not always swapping them out?
> 
> What motors are going to be able to take being run for hours at a time without burning up?


We use the Associated motor that comes with the 18 series cars. 
We run 4cell rechargeable aa batts and get a good 20 minutes or more run time. For a little more $, TeamScream makes a great 4cell 2/3a pack. 

BRP's are great for rentals, we have some at our track and after someone drives one, they buy one.


----------



## DJ66

*BRP IS THE WAY TO GO...WATCH THE VIDEO BELOW...WE HAVE A FIGURE 8 RACE AT THE END OF EVERY WINTER SERIES AND ITS SO MUCH FUN...:thumbsup:
BUDS CARS ARE THE MOST DURABLE CAR MADE...VERY EASY TO SET UP AND RACE...YOU CAN GET CHASSIS FOR ROAD RACING OR OVAL...YOU CAN GET ALL KINDS OF BODIES FOR THEM FROM NASCAR C.O.T. BODY TO A FERRARI...THEY'RE CHEAP,FAST AND FUN.
IF YOU NEED PARTS OR ADVICE YOU CAN CALL BRP AND YOU GET BUD HIMSELF.
YOU CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THIS CAR.:thumbsup:
I RACE THEM AND HAVE NEVER BEEN DISAPPIONTED YET.
I ALSO RACE WITH BUD AND HE SUPPORTS THE SERIES WITH PARTS AND ADVICE...HE'S THE MAN.:thumbsup:
HOPE THIS HELPS.*


----------



## edward 2

I think a short roller dreby oval would make a good race track.
it would just need some hgh lexan walls to keep the cars on the track.
i have a old bolink 2000. pan car, which bodys will fit that.
what scale are car bodys that list size in MM.

if a motor is geared that low would it not over heat the esc.


----------



## Promatchracer

What is the smallest size area can I get away with IE width X length 
for the BRP cars


----------



## DJ66

Promatchracer said:


> What is the smallest size area can I get away with IE width X length
> for the BRP cars


*NOT SURE ON THE SIZE OF TRACKS BUT YOU CAN SEE SOME VIDEOS OF DIFFERENT TRACKS HERE....:thumbsup:
*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271057


----------



## spider004

Promatchracer said:


> What is the smallest size area can I get away with IE width X length
> for the BRP cars


Seen them run good on 12x24! Can still run 4 or more cars.


----------



## indyboy

These sound like the type of cars I need to build for my 10 year old daughter and four year old son..


----------



## ecoastrc

Here is the youth class at our track Kids ages range from 4 to 8
These BRP 1/18th are the way to go for sure. A couple of these Cars the parent also race in the stock class with no trouble after getting a beating in the youth class. we run 4cell 2/3a NHiM and get a good 15min out of them in fact we have run 10min mains with plenty left to screw around after racing.


----------



## CarpetFuzz

I built this one about 12 yrs ago and ran it at a county fair and a few weekends at the local mall. Made some money running it, but more when I sold it.

http://www.dadsfunpage.com/microreality_files/image007.jpg

I've often thought of building it again because it was so much fun. It used the BRP cars and they held up great. 

Don't underestimate how lousy even the kids can be at driving. Slam, slam slam the wall, back, forward, on and on. Others picked it right up and took off racing. One kid beat me...very rare to find one of those. He and I had a lot of fun and he kept paying to race.

If I do build one again there would be no opening in the center of the table, make the oval center smaller and removable and will have an insert for oval and others for a Figure 8. Just need a stick to flip them back over. Also would make it lighter, killed my back to move it around, but it fit in the back of the mini-van so no trailer needed.


----------



## Promatchracer

Anybody got some cars they want to sell or trade off


----------



## rthmotorsports

micro reality racing, look them up, but they are MAD expensive on the cars. They are running 2.4 gig systems with there own set up, basically a radio ripped apart and built into the box with the wheel on it. the cars had bearings, less resistance and wont get cocked tight when hit, with 540 tamiya style silver motors.


----------

